# Alternator Problems



## slick50 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have Replaced the belt, Battery and the Alt. 3 TIMES!!!!! I need Help BAD!!! My battery Light and ebrake light comes on, dim, but its on. And gets brighter when there is a load on like the lights or heater. I had the clicking in the lower left hand Dash, and it has now stopped. But since this is my 3rd alternator that is BRAND NEW..... Y is my lite still on? It drove fine for a day, no light, 13.4 volts at the battery, and everything. NOW MY LIGHT IS COMING BACK ON!!!!! i have been told that there is a relay? WHERE IS IT!!!!! IF not, WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING TO MY BABY!!!!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Where are you getting these alternators?
Do you have good connections on your battery?

Make sure your not grounding out a wire and check to make sure all the wires on your alternators are tightened properly.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

That screams bad ground. I'd start with the terminals (batt.).


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

At night, check if your low beam and high beam headlight are working properly. In fact check all your lights.

On my car one of the high beam isn't working (low beam works). I changed the bulb but still samething. Yes, I am also getting the clicking sound on the lower left dash. When I put the high beam on the Blue light in the dashboard flicker and makes the clicking noise.

Since low beam works, I put the problem on hold.

My problem could be Lighting Switch located in the steering wheel. People usually go to scrap yard and pick the the Lighting Switch with two lever ( left-right indicator and wiper fluid washer)
How much would this cost me for a mechanic to do the job as well as the switch?


----------



## slick50 (Dec 21, 2006)

ok.....now my battery light stays on but barely on. its dim but it is there. I have put on a new batt and alt. and the problem still exist. I thought about adding an extra ground on the chassis. But it has been running now for a few weeks. I NEED to fix IT!!!!!


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

If you handy with Multimeter check the Battery voltage under load while car is running. Check the Alternator Output voltage and amperage under load. Your new drive belt has to have proper tension maybe pulley is out of alignment.

Check all the fuses and also fuseable link.

Some car has auto shutdown relay I don't know where it is.

Clicking from the dashboard could be the relay. When you take out the fuse panel, just to the right of it is 4 Relay,3 blue one on the bottom and 1 brown one on top. Try check each relays contact. If its burnt out, try switching the two bottom blue ones.


----------



## GTRs_83 (Apr 5, 2005)

have the same problem on my 92 SE-R flickering lights ALL lights, that ticking sound under the dash and when i turn on the heater or rear defroster it stops sometimes or sometimes it flickers slower my car is tore up cuz im tryin to find what the hell it is and i cahnged the alternator, battery,ground wire checked All grounds adn everything is fine 
ima try wit one of the relays OH SHIT NOW THAT I REMEMBER ONE DAY I WAS DRIVIN OUTTA NO WERE THE BROWN RELAY FELL OFF IMA CHECK THAT OUT 

BUT YEAH GUYS U R NOT THE ONLY ONES IM IN PAIN TOO WIT THIS SE-R !!!


----------



## GTRs_83 (Apr 5, 2005)

HEY SLICK 50 WHAT RELAY ARE U TALKIN ABOUT WHAT IS IT FOR ????


----------



## GTRs_83 (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont have a multimeter ok what i jus did was pulled all the fuses out of my fuse box and started puttin them back in one by one and when i pluged the one for the meters it started flickering back this also gives my engine a bad idle so i revd the engine and as it was idling it started macking that ticking noise so i pulled the meter fuse out again and the noise went away i pluged the fuse in again and it started ticking back again pulled it out and it stoped so now ill have to pull the meters out and check my wiring i did all this because i dont have a meter and it wouldnt hurt fot u to try that too

well write back to see what u found out


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

The 4 Relay I wrote about are for following

1) Brown (Rear Window Defogger Relay) Top
2) Blue (Ignition Relay 2
3) Blue (Accessory Relay)
4) Blue Ignition Relay 1

Check wiring diagram in Haynes Manual for further detail.


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

Possible cause!

1) Quality of the alternator? change the vendor? High output alternator?
2) Might have a poor ground at the alternator.
3) Bad wire to the alternator that get disturbed when alternator is replaced.
4) Too high temp under the hood.
5) Belt overtighten


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

Accessories!

GTRs 83 your light flickering could be caused by the failure of Dash Voltage Regulator. Part cost is about $32 and labor is about $60 at a rate of $65 per hour. You will have to look for part's location, if you find the location tell us.

Maybe Slick50 problem could be same thing or another Voltage Regualtor.


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

The connector that goes from alternator to battery could be severly corroded (falling apart). This would give you battery and brake light.

Think about getting alternator wiring harness from a dealer.


----------



## GTRs_83 (Apr 5, 2005)

ok my next step was to take the meters out of the dash to see what was up.

Mister RX u say that my problem wit the lights flickering could be failure of the dash voltage regulator??? 
ok but does this regulator failing would make ALL of my lights flicker ????? headlights, corner lights, domelight, even messin wit my iddle speed ???????jus wanted to know, 
cuz i really dont know 
and we are all here to learn!!! lol
and by the way thanx for the help guys this is the kind of shit that makes me keep goin wit the nissan family


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

I did little reading on the dash voltage regulator on the net. The result would be failure of Gas gauge reading and Temperature meter reading with the eariler model 1988 or so. People had problem locating dash voltage regulator, my reading tells me its a 1 inch square by 1\2 inch thickness and is silver in colour. Sorry GTRs 83 I could be wrong.

I have a hunch on Alternator wiring harness failure. Result would be failure of battery and brake light. Cost approx $22 from dealer. You might be able to check if the Alternator wiring harness is solid with multimeter.


----------



## GTRs_83 (Apr 5, 2005)

ok i go to ccsn and im taking auto classes si ima be takin my car in mext week and ima do some testing to see what i can find ima check the alternator wiring to see what i can find 
Mister RX but you could be right cuz remember what i said before ???
when i pulled the fuse out for the meters the flickering stopped and the engine was smooth and whei i had it back on it messed my iddle again so ima check that out too
well thanks MisterRx


----------



## GTRs_83 (Apr 5, 2005)

well im checkin the dash regulator cuz everytime i pull the fuse for the meters the engine idles perfect so i gues the problem could be in the dash


----------



## kevgar (Dec 30, 2008)

so was there any resolution to this issue? I have the same problem and get the same results when I remove the fuse but all that does is cut power to the dash which could still be a symptom, not the cause. I would hate to buy an alternator for no good reason but I am getting to that point.

thanks


----------



## GTRs_83 (Apr 5, 2005)

well i hate to tell you this but it is the voltage regulator that is inside the alternator so you do need a new one mine went out and when i changed the alternator the problem was gone


----------



## macoombi (Aug 6, 2007)

Speaking of alternator problems I've got one. I let the car sit for about 7 months before I finished replacing the brake and fuel lines (what a pain in the ass). I started it up and it ran fine for a few minutes but it didn't sound right (bad alt bearings me thinks). Now it's got the infamous battery & brake lights on the dash lit up.

Is there any tricks to replacing the alternator or is it pretty much straight forward?


----------



## kevgar (Dec 30, 2008)

ok, changed the alternator and problem solved.

thanks guys


----------



## GTRs_83 (Apr 5, 2005)

macoombi said:


> Speaking of alternator problems I've got one. I let the car sit for about 7 months before I finished replacing the brake and fuel lines (what a pain in the ass). I started it up and it ran fine for a few minutes but it didn't sound right (bad alt bearings me thinks). Now it's got the infamous battery & brake lights on the dash lit up.
> 
> Is there any tricks to replacing the alternator or is it pretty much straight forward?



the only thing you need to remove is the radiator and ac fans to have space to pull out the alternator also i loosened the power steering tensioner 
it is a good idea to change both drive belts while you're at it


----------

